# How water resistant are Amphibias?



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Brilliant :laugh:

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402095-How-water-resistant-are-Vostok-Amphibia-watches&p=4415152#post4415152


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

:notworthy:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know what the thread is about as don't have time to go over there, if I'm not banned anyway 

I've pressure tested a few Amphibias and they have passed every time, they are great watches for the price.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Roy said:


> I don't know what the thread is about as don't have time to go over there, if I'm not banned anyway
> 
> I've pressure tested a few Amphibias and they have passed every time, they are great watches for the price.


 The guy bought a used Amphibia that needed movement work from the Bay and thought he'd test the famed WR qualities.

He took it to 200m no problem, then decided to push it to 400m. It remained intact with no leaks at 400m for 15 minutes.

This was using the original gaskets that came with the watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

They are well designed watches and effective in what they are designed for . Cracking watches for what you pay IMO .


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A marvel in design!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

martinzx said:


> A marvel in design!!


 Exactly. :thumbsup:

Yet when, "what cheap diver?" posts appear Vostok's very rarely get mentioned. It would be interesting to see the same test carried out on some other brands bought under similar circumstances (second hand) and see how they compared. One of those big one's with the orange dial. :laughing2dw:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Exactly. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yet when, "what cheap diver?" posts appear Vostok's very rarely get mentioned. It would be interesting to see the same test carried out on some other brands bought under similar circumstances (second hand) and see how they compared. One of those big one's with the orange dial. :laughing2dw:


 Indeed, there is a great write up on the design methodology of the Vostok Amphibia on WUS :thumbsup:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> Brilliant :laugh:
> 
> http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402095-How-water-resistant-are-Vostok-Amphibia-watches&p=4415152#post4415152


 You are welcome :thumbsup: I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised at how well the watch performed


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Indeed, there is a great write up on the design methodology of the Vostok Amphibia on WUS :thumbsup:
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


 Excellent read and very interesting , thanks for posting .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like them - - as do many others! Alas and alack, the days for good ones on the bay at twenty quid or so are long gone :swoon:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mel said:


> I like them - - as do many others! Alas and alack, the days for good ones on the bay at twenty quid or so are long gone :swoon:


 Even at £35 + post they are still a bargain. :yes: and that's new.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Even at £35 + post they are still a bargain. :yes: and that's new.


 Can I ask, where is that from?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hussle said:


> Can I ask, where is that from?


 I'll send you a PM once I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's destruction time! http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402309-Vostok-Amphibia-Destruction-Fundraiser


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I'll send you a PM once I get home. :thumbsup:


 Just ordered 2 Vostok, there are so many to choose from it was a nightmare getting in down to one, so I got two of course. I blame Wrench!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hussle said:


> Just ordered 2 Vostok, there are so many to choose from it was a nightmare getting in down to one, so I got two of course. I blame Wrench!


 He is well known for spending other folks hard earned. :yes:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

'very' is the answer - I had one for well over 6 years - eventually the gasket on the crown failed and the stem rusted up and seized stopping water damage to the movement!

brilliant design


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

There you go we now have the answer still working happily at 500m and catastrophic failure around 82-83 bar (820m)

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?402309-Vostok-Amphibia-Destruction-Fundraiser&p=4420711#post4420711


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, that's pretty amazing for an inexpensive watch. You can't really fault that! Looking forward to mine coming now, although I won't be diving in them.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

820 metres, wow that is impressive :thumbsup:


----------

